# Ordering cork bark



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all, 

A friend and I want to split an order of cork bark. There are a couple places ive seen that offer decent prices for bulk. I want to know if you all have any recommendations. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

@Chris LXXIX Care to share for the rest of the class what is so funny?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 5, 2019)

NYAN said:


> @Chris LXXIX Care to share for the rest of the class what is so funny?


When cork bark is mentioned, here in this site, I always think about the old proverb of the 'bread' and 'teeth' 

For instance, here in Italy cork bark is incredibly cheap and of finest quality, and you can buy in a bulk KG's for less than $20, but then again, they do not ship outside the EU.

The proverb says: "Those with bread, lack teeth, those with teeth, lack bread"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> When cork bark is mentioned, here in this site, I always think about the old proverb of the 'bread' and 'teeth'
> 
> For instance, here in Italy cork bark is incredibly cheap and of finest quality, and you can buy in a bulk KG's for less than $20, but then again, they do not ship outside the EU.
> 
> The proverb says: "Those with bread, lack teeth, those with teeth, lack bread"



Ah, ok. You all in Europe have nice prices for stuff relating to the hobby. 

Do you know why they don’t ship outside the EU?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 5, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Do you know why they don’t ship outside the EU?


Italian lazyness, I think

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 5, 2019)

Awwwww. Today, there was this vendor selling cork barks by lb. I bought many.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Awwwww. Today, there was this vendor selling cork barks by lb. I bought many.


Just rubbing it in eh? The friend of mine who was supposed to go with me said most was sold out. How were the prices?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 5, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Just rubbing it in eh? The friend of mine who was supposed to go with me said most was sold out. How were the prices?


$9.99 per lb. Others? Per piece.


----------



## antinous (Jan 5, 2019)

Maryland cork sells $4.45 per lb according to someone on a FB group, but I'm guessing S/H would bump it up a few more dollars per lb.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> $9.99 per lb. Others? Per piece.


Wow. That’s a great price and I’m insanely jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

antinous said:


> Maryland cork sells $4.45 per lb according to someone on a FB group, but I'm guessing S/H would bump it up a few more dollars per lb.


It seems I need to contact them through email or over the phone to order?


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 5, 2019)

Europe was the country that produced most cork back then, especially areas located in Italy, Spain, and I think France as well?? So I wouldn't really be surprised that cork is so cheap over there, compared to how America's expensive pricing is. LOL $9.99 per lb?? that already sounds expensive to me. The only time I buy cork is during reptile conventions, if I can get a hook up for cheaper prices. But most of the time it's gamble for cheaper prices.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 5, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> LOL $9.99 per lb?? that already sounds expensive to me.


It is expensive indeed, but it was the cheapest, out of all vendors.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> LOL $9.99 per lb?? that already sounds expensive to me.


Well, I would say 1lb is 3 or so small pieces, so it’s not too bad. I normally see them for $4-6 per piece.


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 5, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> It is expensive indeed, but it was the cheapest, out of all vendors.





NYAN said:


> Well, I would say 1lb is 3 or so small pieces, so it’s not too bad. I normally see them for $4-6 per piece.


I don't really like buying small pieces, because at the end of the day I find it better to buy just one large piece and cut to the sizes needed for my inverts. Unless i'm looking for specific shapes of cork, I wouldn't buy small pieces. It saves me money to just buy a large piece of cork and last a year or so with it. Because with around 50 T.'s it can get a little troublesome with how much cork is needed for them. Especially the arboreal T.'s that need way more cork to climb on.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 5, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> I don't really like buying small pieces, because at the end of the day I find it better to buy just one large piece and cut to the sizes needed for my inverts. Unless i'm looking for specific shapes of cork, I wouldn't buy small pieces. It saves me money to just buy a large piece of cork and last a year or so with it. Because with around 50 T.'s it can get a little troublesome with how much cork is needed for them. Especially the arboreal T.'s that need way more cork to climb on.



Small and medium pieces are usually fine for me. I will often cut the small pieces for sling enclosures and other small stuff.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 5, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> I don't really like buying small pieces, because at the end of the day I find it better to buy just one large piece and cut to the sizes needed for my inverts. Unless i'm looking for specific shapes of cork, I wouldn't buy small pieces. It saves me money to just buy a large piece of cork and last a year or so with it. Because with around 50 T.'s it can get a little troublesome with how much cork is needed for them. Especially the arboreal T.'s that need way more cork to climb on.


My tarantulas are all slings/juvies, and I always clean, and reuse cork barks. Also I have only a couple of arboreals, so yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 6, 2019)

I just checked from my dealer, a wood artisan of Brescia city: 18 lb (8 Kg) of finest quality cork bark for $49

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Do you know why they don’t ship outside the EU?


Shipping is more expensive, sometimes import/export issues arrise that costs more money. Really depends on the item and laws.


----------



## StampFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Cork bark is an expensive commodity here in Canada, even U.S. prices would be a help.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 7, 2019)

You ever been to a local reptile expo? I recommend buying from vendors. I usually can save on shipping costs if I do it that way.


----------



## Glorious Baboon (Jan 7, 2019)

I’ve seen 35lbs for $200 on Amazon and josh’s frogs, the bio dude has okay prices also


----------



## rrafael (Dec 1, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> When cork bark is mentioned, here in this site, I always think about the old proverb of the 'bread' and 'teeth'
> 
> For instance, here in Italy cork bark is incredibly cheap and of finest quality, and you can buy in a bulk KG's for less than $20, but then again, they do not ship outside the EU.
> 
> The proverb says: "Those with bread, lack teeth, those with teeth, lack bread"


Ciao bello! Would you mind share those places/website? I live now in NL but the cork here is so expensive! I have friends in Italy so if you know any website by heart I would more than happy! Grazie mille!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 10, 2019)

rrafael said:


> Ciao bello!


In general my brain is *always *programmed on '_courtesy_, _kindness_, _being helpful_' but your _Incipit _to me was a vulgar '*Ciao Bello!*' (more or less like when the Yankees say: "Hey Homie/Hey what's up, Dawg"), which is a stupid average Italian thing, a thing I hate, so sorry, since I'm a genuine_ D'Annunziano_... I can't help you


----------



## rrafael (Dec 10, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> In general my brain is *always *programmed on '_courtesy_, _kindness_, _being helpful_' but your _Incipit _to me was a vulgar '*Ciao Bello!*' (more or less like when the Yankees say: "Hey Homie/Hey what's up, Dawg"), which is a stupid average Italian thing, a thing I hate, so sorry, since I'm a genuine_ D'Annunziano_... I can't help you


Oh, I did not want to be rude or mean, I was trying to be polite. I am not even an Italian myself! I did not know this could sound so bad. Anyway, when i read my comment again, it did sound really silly salute! Sorry for this inconvenience!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 10, 2019)

rrafael said:


> Oh, I did not want to be rude or mean, I was trying to be polite. I am not even an Italian myself! I did not know this could sound so bad. Anyway, when i read my comment again, it did sound really silly salute! Sorry for this inconvenience!


It's not a 'bad' thing at all, and you did *nothing *wrong. The problem is that @Chris LXXIX is among the 1% of the Italians that _still resists _so I avoid like the plague that kind of stuff


----------

